
Are there fat entrepreneurs? - perrocontodo
Someone like Reid Hoffman would fit the bill, but I&#x27;m of the opinion that he&#x27;s more the exception than the rule. All the successful founders that I can remember are slim. I wonder if it is because they are young, or because of the energy levels required to start a business. I know I work better when I&#x27;m active. There&#x27;s no doubt activity helps mental processes. I wonder if this translates to the entrepreneurship world as well.
======
deadwait
kim dotcom?

